# paphiopedilum anhthong album



## Hakone (May 1, 2013)




----------



## nathalie (May 1, 2013)

Anh Thong ?
Marvelus :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (May 1, 2013)

Very nice !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (May 1, 2013)

That is one very strangely shaped xang thong. Why does it have a bellatulum pouch?


----------



## Trithor (May 1, 2013)

For album lovers, I prefer atouch of bright colour, but still nice. Looks a bit like a wenshanense album though


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2013)

Nice album.


----------



## GuRu (May 1, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> That is one very strangely shaped xang thong. Why does it have a bellatulum pouch?


Rick, that's easy to explain - because it isn't an P.x angthong. This must be definitely a hybrid with P. bellatulum as one of the parents.


----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> That is one very strangely shaped xang thong. Why does it have a bellatulum pouch?



Ang thong is x godefroyae , paphiopedilum x godefroyae var. Ang thong . Paphiopedilum x godefroyae is close relative of paphiopedilum niveum , paphiopedilum bellatulum and paphiopedilum concolor.
This plant to be a natural hybrid between paphiopedilum bellatulum and paphiopedilum concolor.
Paphiopedilum x godefroyae var. Ang thong is some paphiopedilum plants from the Ang thong Island . Fowlie considered the plants to be a natural hybrid between paph. niveum and paph. godefroyoe and described them as paph. X ang thong.

Cribb considered the plants to be a natural hybrid between paph. niveum and paph. godefroyae , which is called paph. xgreyi .

1/- I do not understand your Question .

2/- what is your definition about paphiopedilum x godefroyae var. ang thong?


----------



## Stone (May 1, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> > Why does it have a bellatulum pouch
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because it has bellatulum in its genes. I don't trust any brachys bred in Asia. I still buy them though (but I shouldn't because most are fakes). If we keep buying them they will continue to make them.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2013)

Well, definitely album.


----------



## Trithor (May 2, 2013)

Thats because it has bellatulum in its genes. I don't trust any brachys bred in Asia. I still buy them though (but I shouldn't because most are fakes). If we keep buying them they will continue to make them.[/QUOTE]

That is quite a broad statement about quite a large and diverse continent and associated islands


----------



## GuRu (May 2, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Ang thong is x godefroyae , paphiopedilum x godefroyae var. Ang thong . Paphiopedilum x godefroyae is close relative of paphiopedilum niveum , paphiopedilum bellatulum and paphiopedilum concolor.
> This plant to be a natural hybrid between paphiopedilum bellatulum and paphiopedilum concolor.
> Paphiopedilum x godefroyae var. Ang thong is some paphiopedilum plants from the Ang thong Island . Fowlie considered the plants to be a natural hybrid between paph. niveum and paph. godefroyoe and described them as paph. X ang thong.
> 
> ...


Man, use your eyes and don't blather ! oke:


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2013)

GuRu said:


> Man, use your eyes and don't blather ! oke:



*Slipper King´s question :*

" That is one very strangely shaped x ang thong. *Why does it have a bellatulum pouch *? "

paphiopedilum godefroyoe var. ang thong is a *hybrid between bellatulum and concolor*. *The plants has bellatulum in its genes*. It is logical that the plants has a bellatulum pouch .

Hello Guru,

" *Man, use your eyes and don't blather*"

Can you please explain your statement, what do you mean ?


----------



## fibre (May 2, 2013)

Hakone said:


> paphiopedilum godefroyoe var. ang thong is a *hybrid between bellatulum and concolor*. *The plants has bellatulum in its genes*. It is logical that the plants has a bellatulum pouch .



 This statement is a typical Hakone statement :clap:

I thank you to light my rainy morning!


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2013)

The children have the genes from the father or from the neighbors?
The children look similar to the father or the neighbors ?


----------



## GuRu (May 2, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Ang thong is x godefroyae ,* paphiopedilum x godefroyae var. Ang thong* . Paphiopedilum x godefroyae is close relative of paphiopedilum niveum , paphiopedilum bellatulum and paphiopedilum concolor.
> 
> Paphiopedilum x godefroyae var. Ang thong is some paphiopedilum plants from the Ang thong Island . Fowlie considered the plants to be a* natural hybrid between paph. niveum and paph. godefroyoe *and described them as paph. X ang thong.
> Cribb considered the plants to be a *natural hybrid between paph. niveum and paph. godefroyae* , which is called paph. xgreyi ./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2013)

GuRu said:


> Hakone said:
> 
> 
> > Ang thong is x godefroyae ,* paphiopedilum x godefroyae var. Ang thong* . Paphiopedilum x godefroyae is close relative of paphiopedilum niveum , paphiopedilum bellatulum and paphiopedilum concolor.
> ...


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2013)

If the paphiopedilum godefroyoe ang thong is albino form, it is called paphiopedilum godefroyoe ang thong album . If my plant a hybrid between niveum x godefroyae where he gets a bellatulum 's pouch . From you, Guru ?


----------



## Trithor (May 2, 2013)

? because it is not xang-thong, but wenshanense?


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2013)

Trithor said:


> ? because it is not xang-thong, but wenshanense?



Here are photos from wenshanense


http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22990

http://www.parksideorchids.com/images/Thumbnails/Paphiopedilums/Paph wenshanense v semi alba S.jpg

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/Special/album/enalbum21.html

I have never seen paphiopedilum wenshanense album


----------



## GuRu (May 2, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Here are photos from wenshanense
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22990
> 
> http://www.parksideorchids.com/images/Thumbnails/Paphiopedilums/Paph wenshanense v semi alba S.jpg
> ...



...and here is a photo of x angthong album
P x angthong album


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2013)

GuRu said:


> ...and here is a photo of x angthong album
> P x angthong album



Has the plant a bellatulum 's pouch ?


----------



## GuRu (May 3, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Has the plant a bellatulum 's pouch ?


No, definitely no !!


----------



## Trithor (May 3, 2013)

Despite all the posturing, it is not xang-thong, so what is it? Album, yes, but not xang-thong album.I agree with Rick, it has a bellatulum pouch


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Despite all the posturing, it is not xang-thong, so what is it? Album, yes, but not xang-thong album.I agree with Rick, it has a bellatulum pouch



According Guru's opinion , my plant is a hybrid between niveum and godefroyoe . Where he gets a bellatulum 's pouch . From Guru ? :sob:


----------



## GuRu (May 3, 2013)

Hakone said:


> According Guru's opinion , my plant is a hybrid between niveum and godefroyoe . Where he gets a bellatulum 's pouch . From Guru ? :sob:


Hakone, read exactly what I have written. oke:
I just seconded J. Fowlie's sight to P.x ang thong 


Hakone said:


> .....Fowlie considered the plants to be a natural hybrid between paph. niveum and paph. godefroyoe and described them as paph. X ang thong....


and didn't wrote your plant is a hybrid of P. niveum and P. godefroyae. 


GuRu said:


> Rick, that's easy to explain - because it isn't an P.x angthong. This must be definitely a hybrid with P. bellatulum as one of the parents.


One thing is for sure, your plant is definitely a hybrid with P. bellatulum...the rest is speculation.


----------



## Hakone (May 4, 2013)

GuRu said:


> One thing is for sure, your plant is definitely a hybrid with P. bellatulum...the rest is speculation.




if you do not know or only know half , then you'd better listen to what the other says . 

My Question : is paphiopedilum godefroyoe a hybrid ?

If my plant a hybrid between :

a/- niveum x bellatulum
b/- bellatulum x concolor
c/- bellatulum x godefroyoe
d/- bellatulum x leuochilum
e/- bellatulum x ang thong


----------



## GuRu (May 4, 2013)

Hakone said:


> if you do not know or only know half , then you'd better listen to what the other says.


To whom shall I listen??? Maybe to you ???? :rollhappy:



Hakone said:


> My Question : is paphiopedilum godefroyoe a hybrid ?


No, P. godefroae is a straight species.


----------



## Hakone (May 4, 2013)

GuRu said:


> To whom shall I listen??? Maybe to you ???? :rollhappy:
> 
> 
> *No, P. godefroae is a straight species*.



Who says paphiopedilum godefroyae a species? . You, Guru ? :sob:


----------



## GuRu (May 4, 2013)

Sorry Hakone, it's the same here as it was in the past in the German forum. Almost every discussing with you ends up/ended up in such useless blathering by you ! oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Who says paphiopedilum godefroyae a species? . You, Guru ? :sob:


Not wanting to get into a fight, but I was curious myself:
http://orchidspecies.com/paphiopgodefroye.htm
http://slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/brachypetalum/godefroyae/index.html


----------



## Stone (May 4, 2013)

Trithor said:


> > That is quite a broad statement about quite a large and diverse continent and associated islands
> 
> 
> 
> Most if not all the brachys we are seeing at the moment come from Thailand and a few from Taiwan. There main objective is to breed flowers which are big and round not to perpetuate the integrity of the species. So whenever I look at a godefroyae, leucochilum, bellatulum or absolutely ANYTHING album, I appreciate the flower but hold my suspisions about the name. Look at what they have done with Vanda coerulea. I have 5 clones all from Thailand and probably all hybrids yet they are sold as species. I have nothing against people growing hybrids ( acutally I hate the #[email protected]%^&*% things! ) but I just ask the breeders to keep good records and stop ''sneeking'' in different species for the sake of competion and awards.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 4, 2013)

Stone said:


> Trithor said:
> 
> 
> > Most if not all the brachys we are seeing at the moment come from Thailand and a few from Taiwan. There main objective is to breed flowers which are big and round not to perpetuate the integrity of the species. So whenever I look at a godefroyae, leucochilum, bellatulum or absolutely ANYTHING album, I appreciate the flower but hold my suspisions about the name. Look at what they have done with Vanda coerulea. I have 5 clones all from Thailand and probably all hybrids yet they are sold as species. I have nothing against people growing hybrids ( acutally I hate the #[email protected]%^&*% things! ) but I just ask the breeders to keep good records and stop ''sneeking'' in different species for the sake of competion and awards.
> ...


----------



## Hakone (May 5, 2013)

close up


----------



## SlipperKing (May 5, 2013)

Here is Barry's
http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h147/barry_08/wenshanense.jpg

Hakone,
I'm sorry but you're going have to change your tag! Your plant is not ang thong var. album. It looks more like Barry's wenshanense then anything other brachy out there.
Unless you can show us your vacation pictures to the Ang Thong Islands where you personally collect this plant yourself, I cannot in good consciousness call this flowering plant Paph ang thong var. album.


----------



## Hakone (May 5, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Here is Barry's
> http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h147/barry_08/wenshanense.jpg
> 
> Hakone,
> ...



see the Barry weshangense 's leaf . We should not discuss , keeps your . The plant from Barry is not weshangense album . I'm sorry.


----------



## Trithor (May 5, 2013)

This is the most bizarre thread, I have started to read it out of simple morbid curiosity. :rollhappy:


----------



## Ozpaph (May 5, 2013)

a pretty white flower, whatever it is.


----------

